# Horizon - Spider goats



## nuffsaid (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone else see this last night? Impressive stuff I thought. Seems that some folk are now putting biology together a bit like making phone apps, wakey, wakey to a new world round the corner.

Surely the oil companies would want to shut some of those guys down that were manufacturing diesel from yeast.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 18, 2012)

The oil companies will want the patents on the diesel from yeast thing - they've noticed the oil is going to run out.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jan 18, 2012)

Surely the folk making the diesel from yeast will have sorted the patents out, they seemed a well established company with sites all over the world.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 18, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> Surely the folk making the diesel from yeast will have sorted the patents out, they seemed a well established company with sites all over the world.



Well I'd hope so - the oil companies will be willing to pay big money if it looks like a goer.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2012)

Spider goat, spider goat
Squeeze a teat
Make a coat
Made of silk
From its milk
Look out
Here comes the spider goat etc...


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a fan of Genetic engineering hypothetically, but our lack of knowledge as to the wider implications especially in terms of plants and larger eco systems could get us/the planet into trouble. I don't like the prevailing cynisism though the whole playing god thing, like we havent always affected our environment(everything does)Though the wreckless sci fi fan in me, obsessed with scientific progression says go for it experiment.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> Surely the oil companies would want to shut some of those guys down that were manufacturing diesel from yeast.


If the process was able to defy the laws of physics and magic up terajoules of energy from nowhere without indirectly threatening the ecosystem, perhaps...


----------



## Callie (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm maybe genetic engineering us the way to go to save the human race. I quite like the idea of being a human bat hybrid, then I could sleep upside down, eat insects and find my way around in the dark.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2012)

Callie said:


> Hmm maybe genetic engineering us the way to go to save the human race. I quite Luke the idea of being a human bat hybrid, then I could sleep upside down, eat insects and find my way around in the dark.


Eating insects is already an option 



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-Not-Ins...4124/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327146983&sr=8-1


----------



## Callie (Jan 21, 2012)

yer but if I was a bat hydrid Id enjoy it *crunchcrunch*


----------



## Voley (Jan 21, 2012)

Spider goats are all well and good but they're no match for a spider baby.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> If the process was able to defy the laws of physics and magic up terajoules of energy from nowhere without indirectly threatening the ecosystem, perhaps...



Where did you get the impression that these yeast were generating energy _from nowhere_?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2012)

8ball said:


> Where did you get the impression that these yeast were generating energy _from nowhere_?


Why would they be a threat to the oil industry then ?


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 22, 2012)

I watched it but fell asleep halfway through as I found the presentation of the ideas too dry. My BF was aghast when I uttered this too him.


----------

